# Can anything be done about this?



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw an ad on craigslist which lead me to this link.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Whiteville, NC | Will Be Returned,

Can someone contact a GR rescue? Looks like they had rescue but then didn't follow through.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Bumping. Says there were 18 views. Just making sure there if there is anything that can be done to help this boy & his sister.

Thanks.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe post it under the rescue section?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What's sad is that at the shelter shelter I work at we have a HUGE waitlist of golden or golden mix dogs, especially puppies. They are very much in demand for rescue here. The goldens that are listed on this forum would go in a heartbeat if they were located here. There's never goldens in our shelters unfortunately so most who want them go through breeders (me included). Last time we had dogs that resembled goldens (Meremmas) we got 42 applications! I guess that's just how the world works...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I moved this thread to the rescue section


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

xSLZx said:


> Saw an ad on craigslist which lead me to this link.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Whiteville, NC | Will Be Returned,
> 
> Can someone contact a GR rescue? Looks like they had rescue but then didn't follow through.


Most of the GR Rescues that take in GOLDEN MIXES, the dog must look more like a GOLDEN than the mix for them to accept it. 

I suggest you go to PETFINDER.COM, do a Search by ANIMAL WELFARE GROUPS, enter in WHITEVILLE, NC and a list of MIXED/ALL BREED Rescue Groups will come up. 

The name of the groups and their contact info-website, email address, phone numbers will be provided. Contact them directly, include the PF listing of these dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*xs*

xs

Carolina Mom is right please contact Mixed Breed Rescues in North Carolina for these two dogs.

Try these two mixed breed rescues for a start:

http://www.rescueinfocenter.com/index.php?a_id=20080203213519

http://www.hhaf.org/


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ever here anything from the mix rescues? Very pretty dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

- I meant hear not here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know the person who has him. She pulled him and his littermate for a rescue who then decided not to take them. She has been caring for him for a long time (I think since March/April) and can't afford to do so anymore. Besides the fact that he has learned how to get out of the kennel and could be hit by a car. I feel for her because she only pulled the two puppies because a rescue promised to take them and then backed out.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

xSLZx Did you e-mail any rescues for these two?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just e-mailed the two rescue's e-mails that Karen provided.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't see this thread til just now. Since FinnTastic emailed, i won't do so. Hopefully these 2 end up with a rescue. I've also posted on some facebook groups hoping to get someone interested to adopt.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I also e-mailed Tri-County rescue.
Keeping paws crossed someone will be able to help


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Brooklyn went to a rescue, Bronx is the only one left.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that's sad they got split up, but i guess that's better than nothing. Fingers crossed for Brox.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad Brooklyn found a rescue. I never heard back from anyone I e-mailed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brooklyn and bronx*

Happy for Brooklyn, but so sad for Bronx.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Bronx has gone to his forever home!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> What's sad is that at the shelter shelter I work at we have a HUGE waitlist of golden or golden mix dogs, especially puppies. They are very much in demand for rescue here. The goldens that are listed on this forum would go in a heartbeat if they were located here. There's never goldens in our shelters unfortunately so most who want them go through breeders (me included). Last time we had dogs that resembled goldens (Meremmas) we got 42 applications! I guess that's just how the world works...



yeah I was looking for goldens/golden mixes in shelters for like 6 months before finally getting one from a breeder. They are in SOOO much demand here, there's never any goldens for our area on Petfinder but dozens of beautiful goldens waiting to be adopted in like, Idaho or Colorado. They'd be gone in an instant here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad Bronx found a home.


----------

